# Fire alarm



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

75dBA unless there is a normal ambient sound level greater than that. If so you would need to be 15dBA greater than that ambient sound level.

Which would be unusual for a sleeping area, so 75dB is usually safe. Use the A weighted scale on your dB meter for testing.

Also, don't forget low frequency devices are now required in sleeping areas as of Jan 1, 2014.

See NFPA 72 *18.4.5.1 *and *18.4.5.3*


----------



## Electrical-EE (May 4, 2017)

*Citations*



Signal1 said:


> 75dBA


Some citations for this?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

No it was on my masters exam in the business law section which I had to go back and take... I already went back and passed this time no fire Alarm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The way to calibrate a fire alarm strobe is to use a belt fed fully automatic weapon. I know this from watching videos of an automatic weapon fire from a low floor being called a fire alarm strobe.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> The way to calibrate a fire alarm strobe is to use a belt fed fully automatic weapon. I know this from watching videos of an automatic weapon fire from a low floor being called a fire alarm strobe.


I read that too.
People think only 1 room strobe will go off at a time.
Or some sort of defect in the system will cause a strobe to flash for days unnoticed.

When the strobes go off at night there's no question as you have 3 floors flashing in perfect unison so nobody on the street will get a seizure.

But they had the original story was the FA lead swat to the shooter.
That lasted about a day.


----------

